# Online Denizens' Shops



## HMF

Bernd

http://www.kingstonemodeleng.com



Plasttikosmd:

http://www.plastikosmd.com/

Kevin Potter:


[VIDEO]



[/VIDEO]

Holescreeks














	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reply With Quote
07-21-2006, 07:24 PM#2PeteM 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Diamond

Join Date
Jan 2002
Location
West Coast, USA
Posts
6,410
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
241
Likes (Received)
2978
*

*
Nice looking shop!



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-21-2006, 10:45 PM#3chad786 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Plastic

Join Date
Jul 2006
Location
Miami, Fl.
Posts
6
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
0
Likes (Received)
0
*

*
What is the use for the device clampid in the
wood working vice with what looks loke an air
chisel? I don't know what it is but I might
need one. Nice shop
Chad



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-21-2006, 10:47 PM#4bronson 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Aluminum

Join Date
Apr 2005
Location
Orangeville Ontario Canada
Posts
74
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
0
Likes (Received)
0
*

*
Like the shop, looks like a fun place.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-21-2006, 11:34 PM#5
Holescreek 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Aug 2004
Location
Centerville,OH
Posts
2,062
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1
Likes (Received)
46
*

*
Chad,

That's my home made planishing hammer. I make a variety of yard ornaments out of 20 gage sheet metal that I used to have to form with a peen hammer on an anvil at the rate of about one case of tendonitis per object. I threw my old air chisel in a pipe frame, rounded off the tip on a grinder and used an old barn vise screw to adjust the height of a block of steel. Throw on a foot pedal and you're ready to beat some metal!
Have Fun! -Mike





	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-22-2006, 02:05 PM#6toolmaker 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Cast Iron

Join Date
Jan 2004
Location
North Carolina
Posts
453
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
0
Likes (Received)
8
*

*
Ah, fond memories of that Logan lathe. Looks good,glad to see it went to a good home.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-22-2006, 08:37 PM#7jkilroy 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Diamond

Join Date
Jul 2004
Location
Vicksburg, MS
Posts
4,936
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
30
Likes (Received)
247
*

*
Ok tell the truth, you posted those pics because you spent DAYS cleaning that place up? I wish my shop was that clean.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-22-2006, 11:00 PM#8
Holescreek 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Aug 2004
Location
Centerville,OH
Posts
2,062
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1
Likes (Received)
46
*

*
Toolmaker,

Yeah, the Logan's been great! All it needed was an ebay type paint job and some bushings, didn't have any blue though. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Turns out the guy you sold the delta lathe and surface grinder to only lives about 20 minutes east of me. 

I just got done tonight unloading my uncle's entire home machine shop into two of my garages. I have no idea where I'm going to put even one more machine! -Mike



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-23-2006, 01:33 AM#9chad786 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Plastic

Join Date
Jul 2006
Location
Miami, Fl.
Posts
6
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
0
Likes (Received)
0
*

*
Holescreek
Cool planishing hammer, I like home-brew tools.
I'll have to pull out my shot bag and do some
hammer forming so i can justify copying your
planishing hammer.
Chad



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-23-2006, 02:58 AM#10Dualkit 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Diamond

Join Date
Apr 2005
Location
Beaverdam, Virginia
Posts
4,719
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
79
Likes (Received)
1310
*

*
Nice shop! Everything is so clean, makes mine
look like a damn pig pen, are you cleaning
more than cutting metal?



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-23-2006, 02:13 PM#11
Toolznthings 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Hot Rolled

Join Date
Feb 2005
Location
Akron, Ohio
Posts
686
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
180
Likes (Received)
88
*

*
Hello!

VERY nice shop! Not hard to keep a shop clean once you get it that way in the first place. Alot more productive and keeps the equipment like new also. GREAT JOB !!! 

Brian
PS We need to visit each other sometime.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-23-2006, 02:47 PM#12Markusfu 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Sep 2002
Location
ohio-USA
Posts
1,324
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
56
Likes (Received)
18
*

*
Holescreek---very nice but wayyy to clean. If Toolznthings wants to visit, say no.......... Just kidding. I think you both may come from the same blood line ( supercleanshopitis )

Brian- If you do get invited, maybe I'll do a tag along.

cheers
Markus



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-23-2006, 03:06 PM#13
Toolznthings 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Hot Rolled

Join Date
Feb 2005
Location
Akron, Ohio
Posts
686
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
180
Likes (Received)
88
*

*
Holescreek,
Markus is just afraid supercleanshopitis is contagious. No one ever believes we make stuff in our shops. 

Brian



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-23-2006, 03:11 PM#14
Holescreek 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Aug 2004
Location
Centerville,OH
Posts
2,062
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1
Likes (Received)
46
*

*

I had a little time to straighten up between projects so I figured if there was ever a time to snap pictures, this was it.I think I'm getting picked on now. I put in the disclaimer! 

As I said to toolmaker, I just brough a LOT of tools and machinery home from Cleveland last night, much of it was taken to Cleveland from Dayton after my grandfather died and now it is back in the Dayton area along with my uncles contributions. I still have another smaller load yet but I'm too tired to do it again today (plus I have to get the shop cleaned up first 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ) . I have to go through everything yet, but I will be selling a tall craftsman drill press, an old 4x6 Encohorizontal band saw, A Lincon 225 arc welder, Enco chainfall and a bunch of other stuff just to get them out of my way. Now I just have to figure out how to cram another mill and lathe into my shop. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 -Mike



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-24-2006, 01:54 AM#15ohspyro89 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Cast Iron

Join Date
Apr 2006
Location
44667 Ohio
Posts
283
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
0
Likes (Received)
0
*

*
There is ALLWAYs more room for more tools. Unfortunatly, I think everyone here feels as though there isnt enough room.

Luckily, when I was there, I didnt catch this "supercleanshopitis" you speak of. My "shop" which is my basement, needs tidied up, but my lathe sure is allways clean!



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-24-2006, 11:10 PM#16Davis In SC 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Sep 2005
Location
South Carolina USA
Posts
3,912
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1561
Likes (Received)
883
*

*
Ever notice almost all shops have a few old signs hanging on the walls ??? It must be another symptom of our disease, LOL... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 At last count, I have over 60 old signs I have accumulated through the years... 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-24-2006, 11:20 PM#17Markusfu 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Sep 2002
Location
ohio-USA
Posts
1,324
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
56
Likes (Received)
18
*

*
Davis in SC. Post the pics in another post

I'd like to see them

Markus



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-25-2006, 12:06 PM#18
Holescreek 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Aug 2004
Location
Centerville,OH
Posts
2,062
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1
Likes (Received)
46
*

*
So where is the appropriate place to post tool related signs? The end of the shop that you can't see in the photos is covered with them, and my family room is decorated with old tool and hardware store signs and antique tools! (It's the only room in the house that my wife would let me decorate) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 -Mike



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-25-2006, 12:19 PM#19Dualkit 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Diamond

Join Date
Apr 2005
Location
Beaverdam, Virginia
Posts
4,719
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
79
Likes (Received)
1310
*

*

So where is the appropriate place to post tool related signs?If they're old how about the "Antique and History"
section.

Holescreek, please re-post a picture when a
chip lands on the floor and is not immediately
swept up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
07-26-2006, 09:46 AM#20
jmp 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Cast Iron

Join Date
Nov 2001
Location
Mechanicsville, Va
Posts
368
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
79
Likes (Received)
10
*

*
Nice shop! You really have a lot packed in there and well organized. Nothing wrong with keeping it clean. 

"Holescreek, please re-post a picture when a
chip lands on the floor and is not immediately
swept up. " Dualkit, you gotta learn to catch those chips on the fly before they hit the ground 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Chips on the floor? May it never be 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


Macona:

Welding Stuff:




Mill corner:




Lathe Area:




Bench and Gantry Crane:




Tooling and grinders:




Looking in from garage door:



old-biker-uk

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/remark/pa.../workshop.html


Abom79


*







Milling the keyway in my Acra 10x54 mill. 






*















































































*packing glands after the tubes are sent out to be rechromed. This one is a 5 stage that extends to nearly 50'. *









	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


TFPace, 100watt, MotoX, oldbikerdude37, ls2005019227 and 1 others liked this post
02-26-2011, 12:50 AM#9
Abom79 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Feb 2011
Location
Pensacola, FL
Posts
1,273
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
144
Likes (Received)
718
*

*
*Heres some pictures of the biggest and heaviest shaft I personally have ever machined. It was an 11" 1045 grade and about 10' long and weighed close to 5000 lbs. I used the boring mill to drill the centers before going in the big Monarch for turning. Its a scary feeling to watch a 5K lb shaft turning in your lathe with only a center holding up one end. But it turned out great.*


















	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


100watt, bigbob4040, JamiePalm3r, John Welden, mbraddock and 15 others liked this post
02-26-2011, 01:12 PM#10btm 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Cast Iron

Join Date
Jun 2006
Location
PA
Posts
491
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
8
Likes (Received)
23
*

*
Hi Adam,

Great looking shop and equipment. I like the way you have used some ingenuity to expand the capacity of your machines.

How has that Acer mill performed?
I'm considering buying a new Acer sometime later this year, but I don't have much experience with them.

btm



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


nitroglenn liked this post
02-26-2011, 02:17 PM#11
Abom79 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Feb 2011
Location
Pensacola, FL
Posts
1,273
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
144
Likes (Received)
718
*

*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Originally Posted by *btm* 


Hi Adam,

Great looking shop and equipment. I like the way you have used some ingenuity to expand the capacity of your machines.

How has that Acer mill performed?
I'm considering buying a new Acer sometime later this year, but I don't have much experience with them.

btm
Thanks. Yea sometimes you have to get a little creative with the set-ups. 

As for the Acer, we love it. It is so quiet because of the electronic frequency drive motor. All you do is a simple twist of the knob to change your rpm's. We also had a Servo Turbo Drive installed on the knee which is great too.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


jessesun liked this post
02-26-2011, 03:03 PM#12Krutch 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Feb 2010
Location
somewhere in Illinois
Posts
1,131
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
114
Likes (Received)
298
*

*
Is that H. Mill outside? How do you deal with the rain. Looks like it is an interesting place to work. Imagination is the key there.
Krutch



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


jessesun liked this post
02-26-2011, 04:30 PM#13
Ox 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Diamond

Join Date
Aug 2002
Location
West Unity, Ohio
Posts
20,033
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1768
Likes (Received)
4162
*

*
WOW!

The whole concept of being able to run a machine outside all year long just has me 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

We had one or two big Acmes setting outside under tarp and would run them when the weatherman allowed, but by Thanksgiving the oil would git too thick and would be a horse to start in the mornings and had to find a way to git it inside before it got real cold! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





---------------

Think Snow Eh!
Ox



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


jessesun liked this post
02-26-2011, 04:42 PM#14
RC99 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Diamond

Join Date
Mar 2005
Location
near Rockhampton, Queensland, Australia
Posts
4,609
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
220
Likes (Received)
1279
*

*
Beautiful pictures.... Love your shop.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


jessesun liked this post
02-26-2011, 05:54 PM#15
A_Pmech 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Dec 2004
Location
Central IL, USA
Posts
1,181
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
56
Likes (Received)
96
*

*
Nice place you have there! I don't think I'd mind working in a "sweat shop" right now. It's 40F and raining. Blah!

Keep up the good work!



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


jessesun liked this post
02-27-2011, 12:16 AM#16
Abom79 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Feb 2011
Location
Pensacola, FL
Posts
1,273
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
144
Likes (Received)
718
*

*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Originally Posted by *Krutch* 


Is that H. Mill outside? How do you deal with the rain. Looks like it is an interesting place to work. Imagination is the key there.
Krutch
We bought the mill from an auction about 12 years ago. Its actually taller than the rafters of the building so we set it outside on a fresh slab with hopes of enclosing it off. But we never have gotten that far. I've always kept it covered with a tarp to keep the rain off. But when its raining I cant use it.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


jessesun liked this post
02-27-2011, 12:26 AM#17
Abom79 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Feb 2011
Location
Pensacola, FL
Posts
1,273
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
144
Likes (Received)
718
*

*
*I like sharing pictures of some of the jobs Ive done. Guess I found a good place to post them.
	

		
			
		

		
	


*

Trunnion mount I fabbed for an emergency rush job.








These are some 3" thick press plates I machined for a 150 ton roll bed press that we use at Motion. I had a fun time torching them out too!
	

		
			
		

		
	















	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


heftylefty, thebigron, jessesun, ls2005019227, cutting oil Mac liked this post
02-27-2011, 12:33 AM#18
Abom79 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Stainless

Join Date
Feb 2011
Location
Pensacola, FL
Posts
1,273
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
144
Likes (Received)
718
*

*
*This was another interesting job. The part wasn't available anymore from the factory so I fabbed a new one from steel. Its a bearing housing off a big piece of construction equipment.*











	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


TFPace, Alford317, John Welden, ibc, rpchristian and 7 others liked this post
02-27-2011, 04:32 AM#19
matthew_g 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Aluminum

Join Date
Sep 2008
Location
West Bairnsdale Australia
Posts
50
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
39
Likes (Received)
5
*

*
Please keep posting, I really enjoy your photo's. I love getting to look into other peoples workshops especially when they are on the other side of the world where you would normaly never get to see..I wish you luck with your business.
Matt



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


itsmeBernie, jessesun, antique lathe liked this post
02-27-2011, 04:44 AM#20beaverracing 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Aluminum

Join Date
Dec 2007
Location
North East Pennsylvania
Posts
245
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
122
Likes (Received)
30
*

*
Very nice work, keep sending more pics!
I have an Acer mill like yours and it has given good service. Also put the Turbo Drive on the x axis.
Jim



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


jessesun liked this post

wrustle



Home sweet home.....or as some of you call them,.............The Shop!









My new Haas VF2-SS. Love this machine. Delivered in December 2013. Best investment I've made so far regarding a machine purchase. 
30Hp, 12,000 RPM spindle, 24 tool high speed side mount changer, Wireless Intuitive Probing System, chip auger. Super fast machine, and incredibly easy to setup and run!

Pics below of some of the features.





55 Gallon coolant tank with filter and triple screen before getting to sump. Love the wash down hose! Makes clean up inside the machine a breeze!





Electrical panel and layout is so organized labeled and thought out you'd think it was empty when first opening the door.





Even has idiot lights to tell you if the phasing is correct.





Inside this panel is where all the air, oil and grease lines, solenoids, and tanks are stored.






Everything is clearly labeled and pictured.






The ways are lubed with grease, and the spindle an oil mist. Both should only need filling about once a year.

There's even an automatic water separator built into the incoming air fitting that dumps any water build up every minute or two minutes or longer depending on what you set it to in the control.







All lines, (air, oil and grease) are color coded and the schematic provided on the inside of the door to ease in identifying and locating them when you see the line anywhere on or in the machine.








The side windows (key lockable) slide open and lock into place to allow easy access into the machine area.





A view inside through the open side window.





An optional chip auger makes cleaning out the chips almost enjoyable!! Will never buy another machine without one!






I have had this machine now in use now for almost four months now and love, love, love.......the safety GLASS!! Still looks as new today as the day it first came in!

No, scuffs, scratches, or marrs, and cleaning it is a piece of cake! 





Plenty of storage space for tool holders, measuring instruments, a tool holder clamp for setting up tooling and having the lighted shelf is an awesome touch!





Even storage areas under, and behind the control!





Inside this cupboard is a list of all the machine "G" and "M" codes. Very handy!









A USB port makes transferring programs a snap!






Can't post anymore pics in this post. Hit the limit of 20.




To be continued................




Some things will never change!

Best Regards,
Russ



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


slnielsen, cnctoolcat, Big B, Edster, Oldwrench and 7 others liked this post
03-26-2014, 08:21 PM#2ormachine 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Aluminum

Join Date
Dec 2008
Location
Delaware, USA
Posts
200
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
5
Likes (Received)
28
*

*
YAAAAYYY ! ! ! Another " to be continued " from wrustle 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ron



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


wrustle, wgnrr1 liked this post
03-26-2014, 08:46 PM#3aspp 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Cast Iron

Join Date
Feb 2014
Location
California
Posts
425
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
581
Likes (Received)
156
*

*
Very nice!



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
03-26-2014, 08:52 PM#4
Atomkinder 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
May 2012
Location
Mid-Iowa, USA
Posts
2,925
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
2666
Likes (Received)
1702
*

*
I'm jealous! We have hoses too... but the machines are _open_... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
03-26-2014, 09:46 PM#5bryan_machine 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Jun 2006
Location
Near Seattle
Posts
3,731
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1309
Likes (Received)
704
*

*
Can you run the machine full production with the end doors open? (Suppose, for example, you needed to machine the middle of a very long object, could you just unlock the doors and run the program, or would you have to disable some kind of interlock?)



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
03-27-2014, 10:01 AM#6wrustle 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Jun 2006
Location
Massachusetts
Posts
3,001
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1880
Likes (Received)
1814
*

*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Originally Posted by *bryan_machine* 


Can you run the machine full production with the end doors open? (Suppose, for example, you needed to machine the middle of a very long object, could you just unlock the doors and run the program, or would you have to disable some kind of interlock?)

I wasn't sure if that was possible, but sure enough, opened the side window, pressed cycle start, and off to make chips she went!

So.......yes, I guess you could do that. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Best Regards,
Russ



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
03-27-2014, 10:45 AM#7
wheelieking71 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Jan 2013
Location
Gilbert, AZ
Posts
2,826
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
2603
Likes (Received)
2551
*

*
I am very jealous of that safety glass! I wonder if HAAS makes a retrofit glass for the older doors? Or maybe I will have to call a glass-guy 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
03-27-2014, 10:53 AM#8ewlsey 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Diamond

Join Date
Jul 2009
Location
Peoria, IL
Posts
6,762
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
8
Likes (Received)
4743
*

*
Yeah. I replaced the glass in mine when I first got it. After about a month of running steel dry with some HSM programs, it was just as cloudy as the old glass.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote
03-27-2014, 03:26 PM#9wrustle 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Jun 2006
Location
Massachusetts
Posts
3,001
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1880
Likes (Received)
1814
*

*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Originally Posted by *wheelieking71* 


I am very jealous of that safety glass! I wonder if HAAS makes a retrofit glass for the older doors? Or maybe I will have to call a glass-guy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I understand completely how you feel Bill! I go through a set of doors on my VF-0 every other year. 

They either stress crack from the coolant attacking them, or they get cracked from getting slammed shut sometimes in anger when things don't go right and you just feel like going out into the wilderness and killing anything that crosses your path, then hanging it from a tree branch and beating it some more until you forget what you're angry about........
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...........but mostly from the coolant attacking them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Reply With Quote


alliancefab, Ox, wheelieking71, Zahnrad Kopf, Oldwrench and 5 others liked this post
03-27-2014, 04:21 PM#10wrustle 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Titanium

Join Date
Jun 2006
Location
Massachusetts
Posts
3,001
Post Thanks / Like 


Likes (Given)
1880
Likes (Received)
1814
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Making stainless parts in an all aluminum shop.*
Being a mostly all aluminum shop, we have been getting into doing more and more stainless as of late.

Can't say I'm overly thrilled to be doing so, but when your largest customer wants you to make these parts for him, you tend to be a little more accommodating.


We've always done a fair amount of stainless in the lathe, but that to "me" is easy. In the VMC however......I am sorely lacking in talent. One thing I would HIGHLY recommend to anyone out there in machine shop owner land.......is...........get yourself a good tooling rep!! 

I have one (he's awesome), and he has saved my ass countless times on many different projects!

Anyways......going against all I believe in.....here's the short story!


Made these parts as prototypes, design was approved, production quotes submitted, contract awarded. GREAT!!.....but they're stainless.....****......I hate stainless......especially in the VMC!

Let's face it friends, when making prototypes, it's a fairly simple process to make one or two of something, right? But when you get an order for 50 or 100 or even more, it's another ball game. A few minutes lost here and there adds up to many hours when dealing with higher qty.'s.


So..........call up my trusty tool reps! Yes, I said reps, as in plural. Gotta have the right people in place to make expert decisions when the expertise is not something you can provide. 


So I call my main tooling dude, ask him to stop in, look at these drawings, let me know what he recommends, and I place call to my other main tooling guy and have him recommend some solid carbides for my specific applications and he does, and I buy them.


My tooling guy swings by, takes a look, recommends the proper inserts for the application, I get them in, I program using the info he provided per the spec.'s for the tooling, the parts get made.....they come out great! 

Simple as that!


Wait....what? "Simple as that"? Are you joking? You hate stainless. I distinctly remember walking around the shop on many occasions rambling on about how much "I hate ******* stainless"..........but there it is.....I said it, 

"Simple as that."


And it's true..........tooling reps are worth their weight in gold! They made these parts we did come out really good, and in a very profitable cycle time. My hats off to them both!


Some 303 stainless parts we made in our VF2-SS.

















These are some other parts we have in process right now in our VF2-SS

Roughing the profile with our 2.00" Walter Face Mill using Walter Stainless Steel specific inserts WSM35 grade.

2 passes at .200 DOC 380 SFM


303 Stainless blank on the left, rough profiled part on the right.









Next we are finishing profiling and pocketing the inside. Lakeshore Carbide .500" solid carbide variable 5 flute stub end mill.







































Waumbek


----------



## Silverbullet

JUST WOW, I CAN SAY NO MORE!


----------



## David VanNorman

YOUR WAY BEYOND ME. I don'tknow what to say.


----------



## 2volts

The red Monarch looks like it's doing 100mph just sitting there. That thing's really got some style.

pete


----------



## planeflyer21

That red Monarch looks like it should have red flashing lights, a bell, and a siren!


----------



## Braeden P

what is this thread about it looks like it was copied and pasted from the other machinist forum and the picture are duplicated?


----------

